# New short fiction contest - win a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've setup a short fiction contest on my blog. I'm hoping it will become a regular feature, but let's see how this first one goes. The contest is to write a story of no more than 500 words based on the selected image, visit the competition page on my blog to find out more:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-writing-competition.html

I'm hoping some of the talented writers we have here will take part!


----------



## phildukephd (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello, I will enter your contest, because it looks legitimate.* In my experience most if not all the writing competitions with entry fees on the net are scams. I was told by contest winners I contacted that they never received the winning prize, or any prize.

My website* Philduke.weebly.com* posts a science question/problem of the month, you are invited to participate. The winner gets a free ebook of mine.

Good luck with your contest, I like the idea.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's no entry fee, the prizes are coming out of my own pocket and I'll look forward to your entry - thanks!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll be entering too, Michael. Great idea and very generous. Good luck!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks David! Any help spreading the word is appreciated, so thanks for the tweet as well.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

No problem. Are you looking for any genres in particular?


----------



## phildukephd (Jan 6, 2013)

Just submitted my entry. I am also available to help read stories.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Oooh, this looks fun! I'm totally going to enter (and tweet about it) now.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

davidhaynes said:


> No problem. Are you looking for any genres in particular?


No, this is open for any genre.



phildukephd said:


> Just submitted my entry. I am also available to help read stories.


Thanks - I've received it and a few others, so we're off to a good start. As it gets more popular I may need additional judges to help out, but we'll see how it goes.



AgnesWebb said:


> Oooh, this looks fun! I'm totally going to enter (and tweet about it) now.


Thanks, all help spreading the word is gratefully received.

Michael


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has helped spread the word and those of you that have entered. There's still time to get involved if you haven't yet and remember that entry is free:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-writing-competition.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pleased to say that the short fiction contest I launched last week is off to a great start. I've received 18 entries so far, some of them from authors I read and admire. It's great that the contest has received this calibre of entry so quickly.

There's no fat lady singing yet. There are three weeks left in the competition for you to take part. Submitting an entry is easy, just visit the link below and complete the form.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-writing-competition.html

Some of you may have noticed some affiliate links on posts, this isn't part of my plan to become a millionaire. The prizes are coming out of my own pocket, so they're there to kelp spread the cost. With this first contest off to a good start I will be running another contest in July, but it would be nice to not have to pay all the prizes myself. So if you see a book or something that fancy while browsing then please click on the link.

Well that's the hard sell out of the way. Entry to the competition is free, so why not take part?

Finally I'd like to thank everyone who has helped spread the word. If you're new and haven't told others about the contest then please do so.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's less than two weeks to go until the June Short Fiction Contest closes. On June 23rd I'll close the submission form and then I'll post the winners on July 1st, along with July's contest details.

So far I've received 24 entries, which is great for the competition's first run. The quality of the stories has been incredibly high and I'm looking forward to reading more entries over the next two weeks.

To take part all you need to do is right a story of up to 500 words inspired by the image at the top of this post. Full details can be at the competition page:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-writing-competition.html

Thanks to everyone for their support!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I think I might enter this comp. Just trying to think of a good plot based on the image.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool - I'll look forward to receiving it.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I've submitted one!


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

I just wish I understood... political cartoons? Is it a political cartoon?!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I think it's what you make it Andrea! It doesn't say political to me but thats the beauty of it, it's just a nudge on your imagination.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks David - you're the 37th entry.

@ Andrea

The image is just inspiration, you can make it be whatever you want it to be.

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Ha, you don't want to know where my mind went.

But you will do, soon enough


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Now I'm curious


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

You might remain curious yet; it's nigh on impossible to write a short story of under 500 words for me!!!

It's not like university where you get a 10% leeway is it?


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm afraid not - 500 words is a hard limit. 500 words is easy, you should try drabbles, they're only 100 words 

Michael


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

My new issue is that it's taken all the italics out of my story!! I do not approve! This should be less difficult lol.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

I entered. That was fun! I forgot how much I enjoyed flash fiction.


----------



## Jason Varrone (Feb 5, 2012)

I entered a story entitled "A Fresh Start." It clocked in at 498 words. Just made it. Thanks for holding this competition.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Jason Varrone said:


> I entered a story entitled "A Fresh Start." It clocked in at 498 words. Just made it. Thanks for holding this competition.


Excellent - thanks for entering!



Carradee said:


> I entered. That was fun! I forgot how much I enjoyed flash fiction.


Thanks - I know what you mean - unfortunately I can't enter ;-)

Michael


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

I entered 'the toast' but I can't comment on your site, for some reason


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Andrea Harding said:


> I entered 'the toast' but I can't comment on your site, for some reason


Got it - thanks for entering!

Only a week left to go if you want to enter...


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only a few days left to enter the first of my monthly short fiction contests, so if you want to enter then get writing quick!

I'd like to thank everyone who has entered so far, the standard of the stories is excellent. It's a double edged sword (in a good way), it makes reading the entries fun, but it's also going to make judging and picking the winners difficult.

I've also been impressed by the number of submissions, there's 44 stories in contention now. For that I'd like to thank everyone who has helped spread the word about the competition. Please continue to do so, I'd like to build this competition into something huge and that will only happen with your help.

You have until June 23rd to enter a story inspired by the image at the top of this post. See the competition page for all the details:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-writing-competition.html

On July 1st I will post the winners as well as the July competition.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

My first short fiction contest is drawing to a close, in fact, if you want to enter then you have only 2 days to do so. On Sunday June 23rd I will be closing the submission form and will be posting the winners by July 1st.

I will also be posting July's competition at the same time, so look out for the new competition page and new image to take inspiration from.

Thanks to everyone who has entered so far, there have been a lot of great entries. I've received 56 so far and judging them and picking the winners is going to be a difficult, if fun challenge.

So if you want to enter then get your stories in now! You could win a £50 Amazon voucher and there's no entry fee. Use the link below to enter a 500 word story inspired by the image on the competition page:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-writing-competition.html


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Have you chosen an image for next month yet?


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Not yet, I think I'll try and put July's competition together tomorrow, so when the June contest closes the July one is ready to go.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Today is the last day you can enter June's short fiction contest. I will be closing the entry form first thing tomorrow morning. I will also post the July contest details at the same time, today's job is toi finalise the details, so keep an eye out for that. I'l post the details round, if you want to keep up to date then make sure to follow this blog.

So far I've received 63 entries, thank you all for entering. The quality of the stories has been great, I will be posting the winners next weekend.

Thanks everyone and if you want to enter then check out the competition page:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-writing-competition.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The July Short Fiction contest is now open, you can take part by visiting the competition page:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome-to-first-short-fiction-writing.html

I've gone a little surreal with the image this month, so let your imaginations run riot! June's competition gathered over 60 excellent entries - I'm hoping July's will be even bigger!

I'll be posting the winner for June later this week.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

I freaking love this competition of yours.

And I especially love next month's photo, I just wish I could make it a bit bigger!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Andrea!


----------



## Paul Hardy (Mar 11, 2011)

Andrea Harding said:


> And I especially love next month's photo, I just wish I could make it a bit bigger!


I found what I think is the artist's portfolio site (or something like it), and you can view a much larger version of the image there:
http://www.styleapple.com/public/profile_gallery.php?account=sattva&gallery=sattva&id=2452&uid=

Hope that helps!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've announced the winners for June's short fiction contest. Thanks to everyone who entered, you can read the winning stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

Thanks everyone and don't forget there's a new contest for July you can take part in.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Woohoo! I made second place! 
Thanks for running this competition. I'll be giving next months a shot too!
Cheers!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

July's Short Fiction Contest is well under way, I've received 7 entries in the first week and I know quite a few of you are mulling over the new picture. I love the picture I've picked for this month's inspiration, but I think it's also a more challenging picture than last months. So you need to use yourt imagination a bit more, which is a great thing for a writer and the already the stories I've received so far are showing a nice variety.

There's only three weeks left to enter the contest, you'll find all the details on the contest page below. There's no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome-to-first-short-fiction-writing.html

If you haven't read the winning stories from June's Short Fiction Contest, the stories are great, you can read them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

Thanks to everyone who entered and I look forward to reading all the new entries this month!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you read the winning stories from June's competition yet?

If not, why not? There's three great stories there by the worth winners - click here to read them and why not tell us your favourite while you are there?

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

July's competition is already well under way, I've received 21 excellent entries so far. For this month's competition you need to write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by the image on the competition page. It's a bit of a tricky one, but it's already provoked some diverse stories.

Visit the competition page to submit your entry, there is no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card and have your story featured.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome-to-first-short-fiction-writing.html

Thanks to everyone who has entered so far!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

'The Young Kellar' by John Mulligan was the winning story for June's Short Fiction Contest:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/the-young-kellar-by-john-mulligan.html


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I just read the June winners.  Fun stories!  Keep us updated on July's.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Will do! Thanks for taking a read.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only 1 week left to enter this month's short fiction contest. I've received 30 entries so far and once I again I'm pleased by the quality of the stories that have been entered. I think that I'll have as difficult a time picking the winners as I did last month!

I don't hear any fat lady singing yet though, there's still time for you to enter. To enter visit the competition page here: http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome-to-first-short-fiction-writing.html and enter a story inspired by this month's image. All the rules are on the page, there's no entry fee and you could win an Amazon gift card worth £50.

All winning stories will be published on my blog and in a collection at the end of the year.

Thanks to everyone who has entered so far and please share the link to the competition to your friends and followers.

If you haven't read the winning entries from last month's competition then you can read the three worthy winners here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

David Haynes wrote the second prize winning story 'Pick a Cup', read this excellent story here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/pick-cup-by-david-haynes.html

The new competition for August will start on Sunday!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Paul R Hardy wrote the the third prize winning story in June's Short Fiction Contest, you can read it in full here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/harry-weiss-meets-devil-by-paul-r-hardy.html

The new competition for August will be posted later today.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The July Short Fiction Contest has closed and I will be announcing the winners later this week, so look forward to three great new stories for you to read. As one door closes another opens and the August competition has now started.

This month's image is courtesy of Adam Woods' 365 challenge blog, click here to see more of his work:

http://thelittlepicturebox.blogspot.co.uk/

This month's inspiration is a shed and I'm sure you don't need to be Bill Bailey to find many interesting ideas for using a shed. I'm looking forward to seeing what stories you all come up with around the shed. The full rules are available on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/august-short-fiction-contest-started.html

Finally I'd like to thank everyone who entered last month's contest, once again I was impressed by the quality and diversity of the stories.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners for the July 2013 Short Fiction Contest have been announced, congratulations to the winners:

1.First prize of a £50 Amazon gift card goes to R M F Brown for his story 'Reality?"
2.Second prize of a £20 Amazon gift card goes to Leanna Falconer for her story 'Toad'
3.Third prize of a £10 Amazon gift card goes to Jason Purdy for his story "Backwards".

Visit the winners page to read the winning stories: http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/july-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

A big thanks for everyone for entering and make sure to enter August's competition!


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

I just entered for August. Thanks for doing this, it was fun coming up with something!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

No problem - thanks for entering.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

August's Short Fiction Contest is well under way. I've received ten entries so far and they're already showing a diverse range of topics and there's some excellent stories. I can see that this month's judging will be the hardest yet!

There's still three weeks for you to enter. There's no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card. All you need to do is write a story of no more than 500 words based on the photo on the competition page. Visit the competition page to check the rules and enter your story:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome-to-second-short-fiction-writing.html

The winners from July's competition have been announced, if you've not read the winning stories yet then check them out here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/july-2013-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

As always, a big thank you to everyone who has entered so far. If you'd like to help support this contest then please spread the word through any means you know - thanks!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Great picture! I've entered.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks David!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

R. M. F. Brown won July's short fiction contest with his story 'Reality?':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/reality-by-r-m-f-brown.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Another week has passed in the blink of an eye and no there's only two weeks left to enter the Short Fiction Contest for August. It couldn't be easier to enter, write a story of up to 500 words based on the image on the competition page. You can then submit your story via the form provided, there's no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card.

To enter the competition visit the competition page:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome-to-second-short-fiction-writing.html

I've received 20 entries so far and once again I'm pleased by the calibre of the writers taking part and the standard of the stories is as high as ever. Thanks to everyone who has entered so far. I also appreciate everyone who has posted or tweeted about the competition. I hope everyone continues to do so.

Thanks and good luck to everyone who's entered.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Leanna Falconer won second prize in July's short fiction contest with her story 'Toad':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/image-courtesy-of-sattva.html


----------



## Derrick M. (Jul 27, 2013)

well, it's worth a shot! LOL


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only a week left to enter the short fiction contest for August. I received a few new and rather good short stories. It's going to be another difficult (but fun!) task to pick this month's winners.

But the competition isn't over yet! You have until Sunday 18th August to enter. All you have to do is write a story of up to 500 words inspired by this month's image, you can see it on the competition page. You then submit the story via the form on the same page.

There's no entry fee and you could win an Amazon gift card of £50.

You can enter the competition here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome-to-second-short-fiction-writing.html

As always a big thanks to everyone who has entered and another thank you for those who have helped promote the competition - it is much appreciated!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Jason Purdy won the third place prize in July's monthly short fiction contest with his story 'Backwards'. The new competition for September will be posted tomorrow, so you only have one day left if you want to enter August's competition.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/jason-purdy-won-third-place-prize-in.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

September's Short Fiction Contest has started. I've gone a little sci-fi with this month's image, but the story you enter can be of any genre! To enter visit the competition page and post your story of up to 500 words via the form provided. You could win a prize of a £50 Amazon gift card and there's no entry fee. I'll look forward to reading the entries.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/september-2013-short-fiction-contest.html

Thanks as always to everyone who entered last month's competition, I'll be announcing the winners next weekend so keep your eyes open for them.

I'd also like to ask that you help spread the word for this competition in any way you can, every blog post, tweet, facebook post or any other medium is much appreciated.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

I really enjoyed last month's picture, but I have to say you have me totally stumped on this one!!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sure you'll think of something


----------



## IngeniousSteve (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm going to work on a submission, but I needed ask, this is open to those in the US as well, right?  Since you listed the prizes in £'s.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, it's open to anyone as long as I can email you an Amazon gift card, so the US is fine.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners for August's Short Fiction Contest have been announced:

First prize winner of a £50 Amazon gift card is Andrea Harding with 'Life: Interrupted'.
Second prize winner of a £20 Amazon gift card is Sarah Bird with 'Simplicity'.
Third prize winner of a £10 Amazon gift card is Daniel J Weber with 'A Storm is Coming'.

As with the previous contest selecting the winners wasn't easy as I received 40 entries, all of them to a high standard.

Congratulations to the winners and you can read the winning stories on the winners page:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/august-2013-short-fiction-contest.html

As always thanks to everyone who entered and I hope you'll take part in the September contest which is currently running.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

*does a little winning dance*

Thank you 

I shall skip off and have a crack at this month's now, you never know!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Excellent and nice work on the story!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Andrea Harding won the August Short Fiction Contest with her story 'Life: Interrupted':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/life-interrupted-by-andrea-harding.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

With all the excitement of my new book release I almost forgot to post this update (I'm sure you've picked up my new book, if not check it out here: http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/an-odder-quintet-out-now.html). Anyway onto this months contest, I'm pleased to say that this months short fiction contest is off to a great start. I've already received 15 entries, all of them fun reads.

I'm sure there are many more good ones to come!

If you haven't entered yet the you still have plenty of time to do so. All you need to do is write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's image. You can then submit the story through this month's competition page. There's no entry fee, the competition is open to anyone across the world (as long as I can send you the Amazon gift card) and if you could win a £50 Amazon gift card.

Here is the competition page:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/september-2013-short-fiction-contest.html

Thanks to everyone who has entered and those who have helped spread the word, please continue to help let others know about this contest, it is much appreciated!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've created a Facebook group for anyone who writes or enjoys reading short and flash fiction. My competition is featured in the group, but it is open to anyone, so please come and join the group and let's share our passion for these forms of story telling:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Sarah Bird wrote the second prize winning story titled 'Simplicity' in August's short fiction contest:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/short-story-simplicity-by-sarah-bird.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

'A Storm is Coming' by Daniel J Weber was the third prize winning story for August's short fiction contest on The Cult of Me, you can read the story in full here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/a-storm-is-coming-by-daniel-j-weber.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The short fiction contest for September is almost at an end, you only have one week left to enter. It couldn't be simpler to enter, write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. When you have the story visit the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/september-2013-short-fiction-contest.html

You can then submit the story through the form provided, you can also see the image there and the rules. There's no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card, the competition is open to everyone.

So far I've received 32 entries, and as always there's a good mix of stories in there. Please continue to help spread the word for this contest, it is much appreciated.

I've also created a Facebook group for short and flash fiction generally, it is open for readers and writers, so come and join us at:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/

Thanks as always to everyone who has entered so far!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The October short fiction contest is now open, visit the competition page to take part:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/october-short-fiction-contest.html

September's winners will be announced next weekend.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Before I announce the winners for September's short fiction contest I'd like to thank everyone who entered. As always the quality of the entries made the task of selecting the winners a difficult if fun one. September's image also sparked a good variety of stories and I'm hoping that October's will do the same.

I've set up a Facebook group for writers and readers of short and flash fiction, so if you'd like to show off your work, or find a new story to read then come and join us here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/

And now, drum roll please...

First prize of a £50 Amazon gift card goes to Lisa Williamson for her story 'Out of my Window'.
Second prize of a £20 Amazon gift card goes to C. L. Anderson for the story 'KONRAD4'.
Third prize of a £10 Amazon gift card goes to Jon Jefferson for his story 'Watch Dog'.

Congratulations to the winners and now enjoy their stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/september-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Lisa Williamson wrote September's winning story 'Out of my Window':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/out-of-my-window-by-lisa-williamson.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only two weeks left for you to enter October's short fiction contest. It's easy to enter, all you have to do is write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image and then submit the story on the contest page. I've received 17 entries so far and I'm looking forward to reading many more so get writing!

There's no entry fee and the write winning story will receive a £50 Amazon gift card, there are prizes for the second and third places as well. To take part visit the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/october-short-fiction-contest.html

If you haven't read the winning stories from September's contest then you should really give them a read, you can do so here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/september-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

A big thanks to everyone who has entered so far and please help spread the word through twitter, facebook and whatever your favourite medium is for communicating with friends and fans.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

C. L. Anderson's story 'KONRAD4' won second prize in September's short fiction contest:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/image-courtesy-of-victor-habbick.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This is the last week to enter October's short fiction contest. It couldn't be easier to enter, all you have to do is write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's rather moody image. On the competition page there's a form to submit your story. There's no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card. You'll also find the rules and conditions on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/october-short-fiction-contest.html

I'd also like to thank everyone who has entered so far, I now have 28 entries to pick from and I'm sure there'll be many more before Sunday!

If you enjoy reading or writing flash fiction why not join our Facebook group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Jon Jefferson won third prize in September's short fiction contest with his story 'Watch Dog', you can read it here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/watch-dog-by-jon-jefferson.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

November's short fiction contest is now open. As always the rules are simple, write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. There's no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card. Visit the competition page link below to take part:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/november-short-fiction-contest.html

I will announce the winners for October's contest next weekend.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

October's short fiction contest winners have been announced, congratulations to the winners and a big thank you to everyone who entered. This was the hardest competition to judge so far!

First prize of a £50 Amazon gift card went to Colbey Pratt for his story 'Achromic'.
Second prize of a £20 Amazon gift card went to Kath Middleton for her story 'The Tree'
Third prize of a £10 Amazon gift card went to Will Macmillan for his story 'Ysgaddril'

Visit the link below to read the winning stories and feel free to leave a comment:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/october-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We're now one week into November's short fiction contest and I've received the first few entries, all inspired by this month's image, a rather spooky image as well, most suitable for the time of year. If you haven't entered yet there's still time to do so, all you need to do is write a story of no more than 500 words based in this month's picture and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card. You should submit the story via the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/november-short-fiction-contest.html

The winners for October's short fiction contest have been announced and you can read the wonderful winning stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/october-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

Finally I've set up a Facebook group for readers looking for short and flash fiction as well as for writers to show of their work in those formats, you can join the group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Colbey Pratt won October's short fiction with his story called 'Achromic', not only is the story wonderfully written it has one of my favourite concluding lines in any of the entries so far.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/achromic-by-colbey-pratt.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Kath Middleton won second prize in October's short fiction contest with her haunting story of immortality, you can read the story in full here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/the-tree-by-kath-middleton.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We're now half way through November's short fiction contest, so far I've received a dozen entries based on this month's covid image. If you haven't entered the competition yet then there is still time to do so. It's easy to enter, you write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's picture.

You can then submit the story through the form on the competition page (you'll also find the rules for the contest there), there are three prizes up for grabs. You could win a £50 Amazon gift card as well as have your story published on my blog.

To enter visit the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/november-short-fiction-contest.html

My thanks to everyone who has entered so far and please share the link to this competition where you can.

For fans of short fiction I've set up a Facebook group, you can find some great stories there and if you're a writer you are welcome to share your short stories and flash fiction:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only a week left to enter November's short fiction contest, this month's image has attracted some very spooky stories. I've received 19 entries so far, so a big thanks to everyone who has entered. If you haven't entered yet then you still have time to do so.

It's easy to enter, you write a story inspired by this month's image of no more than 500 words and then submit it via the form on the competition page. You'll also find the terms and conditions on there. It's free to enter and the first prize is a £50 Amazon gift card.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/november-short-fiction-contest.html

If you're a fan of short and flash fiction then come and join my Facebook group set up for readers to discover new stories and for writers to show off their work:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Will Macmillan won third prize in October's short fiction contest with his story 'Ysaddril', you can read the story in full here.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/ysgaddril-by-will-macmillan.html


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I submitted Paradise Island for Nov. Thanks a lot for the contest.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

December's short fiction contest has now started and this month I've chosen a nice warm picture to help combat the winter chills, check it out here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/december-short-fiction-contest.html

It's easy to enter, write a story of no more than 500 words and then submit it through the contest page. You could win a £50 Amazon gift card.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

It's than fun time of the month where I get to read the entrants for the latest short fiction contest and it's also the hard time of picking a winner. This month's image was the Poe inspired picture of a raven by a gravestone. I expected some spooky stories and I wasn't dissapointed!

I received thirty entries in total and a big thanks to everyone who entered, the quality of the stories where excellent and picking the three winners was no easy task. I have however whittled the entries down to the three winners and they are:

1.First prize of a £50 Amazon gift card goes to Emily Nemchick for her story 'Worms'.
2.Second prize of a £20 Amazon gift card goes to Jason Purdy for his story 'The Face of God' (Double congratulations for Jason as also won third prize in July's contest!).
3.Third prize of a £10 Amazon gift card goes to Ian Thompson for his story 'A letter from the dead'.

Well done to the winners, you can read their excellent stories in full here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/november-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Emily Nemchick won November's short fiction contest with her rather fun covid themed story called 'Worms':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/worms-by-emily-nemchick.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Two weeks have passed for December's short fiction contest and we're off to a bit of a slow start. I guess I've thrown everyone with my sunny than usual picture With the cold weather out there I thought you'd all want to spend some time in the sun, even if it's just for some inspiration.

But no matter, we still have two weeks to go for you to find your muse and enter the contest. The rules are simple, you simply write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by December's image and submit it through the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/december-short-fiction-contest.html

If your story is picked as the winner then you will win a £50 Amazon gift card, there's prizes for second and third prize stories as well.

For fans of short and flash fiction I've set up a Facebook group where you can discover fine examples of those forms, it's also a great place for writers to show of their work. Come and join the group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Jason Purdy won the second prize in November's short fiction contest with his story 'The Face of God', you can read it here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/the-face-of-god-by-jason-purdy.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Christmas is almost upon us, but before then is the deadline for December's short fiction contest. It couldn't be easier to enter, simply write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this months rather sunny image. I'll admit its rather different from usual picture so I'm looking forward to reading the stories it inspires.

To enter the competition visit the contest page and submit your story through the provided form:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/december-short-fiction-contest.html

There are three prizes on offer for the winners, including the first prize of a £50 Amazon gift card.

For fans and writers of short and flash fiction come and join the Facebook group I have created:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

January's short fiction contest has now started. To enter all you need to do is write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's rather mysterious image. You then submit the story through the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/january-short-fiction-contest.html

Thanks to everyone who entered December's tropical themed competition, I will be announcing the winners next weekend.

Thanks also to everyone who has supported the competition with tweets and posts, please continue to help let everyone know about the contest.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

It's that fun time of the month where I read the entries of the previous month's short fiction contest. December brought some excellent and varied stories into the tropical sunchine, find out who the winners are and read their stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/december-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

If you haven't entered January's short fiction contest yet then you only have two weeks to do so!

It's easy to enter the competition, there's no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card (there's also second and third prizes for £20 and £10 gift cards). To enter write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image and submit it through the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/january-short-fiction-contest.html

The winners for December's contest have also been announced, if you haven't read the winning stories then you really should, you can find them here and they're an excellent read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/december-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

For fans and writers of short and flash fiction I've set up a Facebook group where you can discover and show off great short stories and flash fiction, come and join the group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/

As always, a big thanks to everyone who entered so far and feel free to share the link to this competition with your friends!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only a week left to enter January's short fiction contest. It couldn't be easier to enter the competition, all you need to do is write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. You can then submit the story through the form on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/january-short-fiction-contest.html

All the rules and conditions are listed on the page and if your story is picked as the winner then you win a £50 Amazon gift card. There's prizes for the second and third prize winners as well.

If you haven't read the winning stories from December's short fiction contest then you can see them here, they're well worth checking out:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/january-short-fiction-contest.html

For fans of short and flash fiction I've set up a Facebook group, it's also a great place for writers to show off their work in those forms. Come and join the group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

February's short fiction contest has now started and this month we have a rather happy clown face as inspiration!

It's easy to enter and there's no entry fee, just write a story of no more than 500 words based upon this month's image and submit it through the compeition page linked below:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/february-short-fiction-contest.html

The winning story will receive a £50 Amazon gift card, there'sprizes for second and third place as well.

I'll announce the winners for January's contest next weekend, in the meantime get your entries on for February's contest and please share the competition link wherever you can!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you enjoy reading short or flash fiction? Or are you a writer looking to show off your flash and short fiction?

Readers and writers are all welcome at the Short Fiction Writers and Readers group, you can join now via this link:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/27659251025/#!/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winning stories for January's short fiction contest have been announced, congratulations to the winners!

First prize of a £50 Amazon gift card goes to Darren Grey for his story 'The Playground'
Second Prize of a £20 Amazon gift card goes to Andrew Campbell-Kearsey for his story 'Urban Myth'
Third prize of a £10 Amazon gift card goes to Jason Purdy for his story 'Turpentine'

You can read the winning stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/january-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you entered February's short fiction contest yet?

We're two weeks into the latest short fiction contest and so far I've received 15 entries inspired by this month's rather happy looking clown. I'm sure there are more stories to come!

It's easy to enter, write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image, you can then submit the story through the form on the competition page, you'll find the rules for the competition there as well:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/february-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and the winning story will win a £50 Amazon gift card, there's prizes for second and third place as well.

If you haven't read the winning stories from January's contest then you can do so here, they're a cracking read!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/january-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

If you're a fan of short and fan fiction, or your a writer wanting to show off your work in those forms you should come and join the Facebook group I have set up:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/

As always a big thanks to everyone who has entered so far, thanks also to everyone who has posted or tweeted about this contest, your support is much appreciated and please continue to help spread the word.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

You only have one week left to enter February's short fiction contest, this month's scary clown has already inspired 24 suitably creepy stories and I'm looking forward to reading through them. The competition isn't over yet though, you still have time to enter and it's easy to enter. All you have to do is write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's picture. You then submit your story through the form provided on the competition page, you'll also find the rules there as well.

There's no entry fee and you could win the first prize of a £50 Amazon gift card, enter the competition here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/february-short-fiction-contest.html

If you haven't read the winning stories from January's contest yet then now is a good time to check them out, there are three cracking stories for you to enjoy:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/january-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

For fans of short and flash fiction you can find more great stories to enjoy in the Facebook group I've set up for these forms:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

March's short fiction contest has now started and this month we have a rather mysterious African face mask as inspiration. To enter you need to write a story of no more than 500 pages and then submit it through the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/march-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and the winning story will win a £50 Amazon gift card, there's prizes for the second and third place winners as well.

I will be announcing the winners from February's contest this coming weekend.

For fans of short and flash fiction why not come and join the Facebook group I've set up, there's some great stories to be discovered there!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners of February's short fiction contest:

First prize of a £50 Amazon gift card goes to Elizabeth Foshee for her story 'Face in the Window'
Second prize of a £20 Amazon gift card goes to Daniel Richardson for his story 'Smiles on a Screen'
Third prize of a £10 Amazon gift card goes to Darren Grey for his story 'My Father, The Clown.'

You can read the winning stories through the link below and there are three cracking stories for you to enjoy:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/february-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## phildukephd (Jan 6, 2013)

I submitted and heard nothing about it. Has something happened? Did anyone win?


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only two weeks left to enter March's short fiction contest, if you have a story inspired by this month's mysterious mask image then submit it through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/march-short-fiction-contest.html

The rules are simple, the story can be no longer than 500 words and must be submitted through the form provided on the competition page. If your story is picked as the winner then you will win a £50 Amazon gift card, the second and third prize winners will receive £20 and £10 Amazon gift cards.

Thanks to everyone who has entered so far, I'm looking forward to reading through all of them by the end of the month. A big thank you to everyone who has shared the competition through blogs, facebook and twitter, please continue to do so, your help is much appreciated.

The winning stories for February's contest were superb, if you haven't read them yet then you can read them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/february-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

For fans and writers of short and flash fiction I've set up a group on Facebook that all are welcome to join for sharing and discovering great stories. Come and join the group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

If you haven't entered March's short fiction contest yet then you only have a week left to do so. This month we continue the face theme with a rather mysterious mask and so far I've received 25 excellent entries. It couldn't be easier to enter, all you have to do is write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's image and you can then submit it through the form provided on the competition page. You'll find all the rules for the contest there as well, I'll pick the winning stories by the end of the month and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card.

You can enter the contest here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/march-short-fiction-contest.html

The great part of the contest is the stories that I receive, it makes the task of picking the winners, a difficult, but most definitely a fun one. If you haven't read the winning stories from February's contest then you can do so here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/february-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

For fans of short and flash fiction come and join the Facebook group I've set up, both writers and readers are welcome, come and join the group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

April's short fiction contest has now started and this month we have a nice happy (ok rather creepy) image of a doll that I'm sure will inspire some suitably dark stories.

I will announce the winners for March's contest next weekend and a big thanks to everyone who entered and also to those who helped spread the word, please continue to do so, your help is much appreciated.

The rules for the contest remain the same, you can find them on the contest page linked below, but simply put you just write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image and submit it through the form provided. You can enter the contest here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/april-short-fiction-contest.html

For fans of short and flash fiction come and join the Facebook group set up for those forms of stories:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

March's short fiction contest winners have been announced, discover the winning stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/march-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

Congratulations to the winners and thanks to everyone who took part!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We're two weeks into April's short fiction contest, which means that there is only two weeks left for you to enter. This month's creepy doll has already inspired fourteen suitably spooky entries and I'm sure that there's many more to come!

It's easy to enter, you simply write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's image. You then submit the story through the form on the competition page, you'll also find the rules for the contest there. If your story is picked as the winner then you'll win a £50 Amazon gift card, there are prizes for second and third places as well. You can enter the competition here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/april-short-fiction-contest.html

The flip side to entering the contest is reading the great stories that are entered, if you haven't read March's winning stories yet then you should check them out at March's winners page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/march-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

Feel free to comment about the stories on the page and also please share the links for the contest and the winners wherever you can, everyone's support is much appreciated.

For fans of short and flash fiction I've set up a Facebook group dedicated to stories in those forms, come and join the discussion here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's still time to enter April's short fiction contest:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/april-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only one week left to enter April's short fiction contest. This month's creepy doll has already inspired 20 suitably spooky stories and you still have time to write and enter your own. It's easy to enter, write a story of no more than 500 words based in this month's image and submit the story through the form provided on the contest page:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/april-short-fiction-contest.html

The winning story will receive a £50 Amazon gift card. If you haven't already you should check out the winning stories from last month's competition, you can find them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/march-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

If you're a fan of short and flash fiction and want to discover some great stories, come and join the Facebook group dedicated to those forms:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

May's short fiction contest has started and this month we return to the origins of story telling with the Moon as the inspiration for the new competition:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/may-short-fiction-contest.html

I'll be announcing the winners to April's contest next weekend and as always thanks to everyone who took part. Please continue to help spread the word by sharing the link wherever you can. Your support is much appreciated!


----------



## AlexBrantham (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks good! I saw the April picture and, although it was a gripping image, no story came to mind. Until today, which is of course too late. Oh well, I wrote it anyway (because once a story comes into your head you HAVE to write it, don't you?).

Let's hope the inspiration genie moves a bit more quickly this month!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners of April's short fiction contest have been announced, congratulations to the winners and you can read the excellent winning stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/april-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only two week's left to enter May's short fiction contest, this month's image is the moon on a cloudy night. This has been the set up for many a tale and I'm looking forward to reading the stories it inspires, there's already been some excellent entries. To enter the contest you need to write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. You then submit it through the form provided on the competition page, there's no entry fee and you could win a prize of a £50 Amazon gift card. Enter the contest here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/may-short-fiction-contest.html

If you haven't read last month's winners then check them out here, there's three excellent stories for you to enjoy:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/april-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

Readers and writers of short and flash fiction are welcome at the Facebook group dedicated to those forms, come and join us here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/

There's more great stories for you to discover there!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We're about to enter the last week of May's short fiction contest, I know many of you like to wait until the last minute, but you only have until next Sunday! The rules to enter are simple, write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's image and then submit it through the form provided on the competition page. The winning story will win a £50 Amazon gift card, with prizes for second and third places as well. And unlike many competitions like this there's no entry fee, so there's no excuse to not take part 

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/may-short-fiction-contest.html

Even if you don't win, you'll have a story that you can share on your own site!

If you haven't read the winning stories from April's contest yet then you should check them out, There are three great stories for you to enjoy:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/april-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

I'd also like to thank everyone who has supported the competition, whether it is by entering, reading the stories, or by sharing the links. Your support is much appreciated and the stories deserve to be read by a wider audience so please continue to share the links.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome to the latest Short Fiction Contest here on The Cult of Me, this month sees the one year anniversary from when I first started the competition. In that year I've read some great stories and the competition has gone from strength to strength thanks to all you wonderful writers and readers!

To celebrate I'm making a few changes to the contest, the biggest change is that the prizes are now available via PayPal as well as Amazon gift cards, so the prizes are now:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal payment
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal payment
Thirds prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal payment

We've had quite a few horror themed pictures recently, so I've decided to take inspiration from my other love - science fiction - for this month's picture. Your story doesn't have to be science fiction though, it can be of any genre as long as it is 500 words or less and relates to this month's image.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/june-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winning stories from May's short fiction contest have been announced. Congratulations to the winners and you can read the three winning stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/may-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only two weeks left to enter June's short fiction contest. This month we have a rather abstract science fiction image for inspiration, although the story can be of any genre. The contest is open to anyone and unlike many similar contests it's free to enter. To take part you just have to write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's picture and then submit it through the form provided on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/june-short-fiction-contest.html

The winning entry will win a £50 Amazon gift card or a £50 PayPal payment, there are prizes for second and third places as well.

If you haven't read the winning stories from May's short fiction contest then you have a treat waitting for you here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/may-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

If you're looking for more great stories to read then come and join the Facebook group I've set up to showcase short and flash fiction:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This is the last week to enter June's short fiction contest here on The Cult of Me blog. The rules have changed this month so if you win you can receive the prize as either an Amazon gift card or a PayPal payment. The top prize is worth £50 and it's free for anyone to enter!

To enter all you need to do is write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's rather unusual image. When the story is done you submit it through the form provided on the contest page. You'll also find the rules for the competition there:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/june-short-fiction-contest.html

If you haven't read the winning stories from May's contest yet then you're missing out on three excellent stories. You can find them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/may-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

And if you're appetite for short stories or flash fiction isn't sated then come and join the Facebook group dedicated to those forms:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/shortfictionreadersandwriters/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only a few days left to enter June's contest!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/june-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

July's short fiction contest on The Cult of Me blog has started. This month's image has a post apocalyptic feel and as always I'm looking forward to reading the stories you all write inspired by the picture.

You have until July 20th to enter a story of no more than 500 words and submit it through the form provided on the competition page. The prizes for the winning story are now available as either an Amazon gift card or a PayPal payment and unlike many similar contests there's no entry fee.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/july-short-fiction-contest.html

So get writing and please share the link for this contest wherever you can - thanks!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winning stories for June's short fiction contest have been announced!

First prize (£50 value) goes to Lee Tonks for his story 'The Last Mother'

Second prize (£20 value) goes to John Moralee for his story 'Dream Baby'

Third prize (£10 value) goes to Michael D Brooks for his story 'Making Change'

Congratulations to the winners and please share this link so more people can enjoy these excellent stories.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/june-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We're two weeks into July's short fiction contest and if you haven't submitted a story yet then you best get writing! We have a grim post-apocalyptic feel for this month's image although you should take your story in whatever direction you want to. It's easy to enter, write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image and then submit it through the form provided on the contest page:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/july-short-fiction-contest.html

The three winning stories will win a choice of Amazon gift card or PayPal prizes and there's no entry fee so you have nothing to lose!

The winners for June's contest have been announced and if you haven't read them yet then you have a treat in store. You can read the winning stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/june-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

Keep an eye for the Sunday Stories on my blog where I feature other great entrants who didn't make the final three but are stories that shouldn't be missed.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We're half way through July's short fiction contest which means that you only have two weeks to enter the contest. There's a bit of a post-apocalyptic feel to this month's image, although you shouldn't feel restricted by genre. As long as the story relates to the image then you can submit it. The story should be no more than 500 words and you then submit it through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/july-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and the winning story will win a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal payment. There's prizes for second and third place stories as well.

The contest isn't just for writers though! The competition attracts some incredible stories. If you haven't read the winners from June's contest yet then you should do so and see what I mean. Yoiu can find June's winning stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/june-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We are entering the final week for you to enter July's short fiction contest. This month has proved to be one of the most popular so far with 40 entries already! I have been busy promoting the contest and even putting my money where my mouth is by purchasing some ads in various places. However the real secret to the success remains the writers that continue to enter the contest every month and to everyone who supports the contest by sharing the links. Your help is much appreciated and please continue to share the links and tell everyone you can.

If you haven't entered the contest yet then it's quite easy to do so. You first write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. When the story is ready you can submit it through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/july-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize. There's second and third prizes as well. I'll also feature outstanding entries that don't make the final three on my blog.

The contest isn't just for writers, it's for readers too. The standard of the entries is very high which makes the winning stories a joy to read. If you don't believe me then take a look for yourself with June's winners:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/june-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

August's short fiction contest has started. This month's image is provided by the talented Tom Long. I'm sure you'll agree it's a deliciously dark image and a fine inspiration for this month's contest.

Remember that the prizes have now changed, if you win the prizes are available as an Amazon gift card or PayPal payment.

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal payment
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal payment
Thirds prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal payment

Entry to the contest remains free.

As always a big thanks to everyone who has entered or supported the contest. Please continue to share the link to the contest wherever you can - your help is much appreciated.

July's contest was the busiest one so far and I have over 80 stories to read! I will announce the winners next week.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/august-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

July's short fiction contest was the busiest one so far with over eighty entries. The winners have been selected:

First prize of a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to Harrison Cutts for his story 'The Mysteries of the Manifold Man'
Second prize of a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to David Haynes for his story 'The Truth'
Third prize of a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to Andrew Orton for his story 'He Does Not Want to Die'

Congratulations to the winners, their stories are excellent and you can read them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/july-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

Please share the link wherever you can. I'm sure you'll agree that these stories deserve to be read as widely as possible - thanks!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

It's time to get those creative juices flowing because there's only two weeks left to enter August's short fiction contest! This month's image is a rather sinister fellow and it's already inspired 20 gruesome entries - but I need more. The rules are simple. You write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image and submit it through the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/august-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize.

The contest isn't just for writers. Each month I am pleased by the quality of the entries, you can see for yourself by reading last month's winners:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/july-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks to an extremely busy (but fun!) weekend I'm a little late posting this final reminder for August's short fiction contest - I hope you'll all forgive me! To make up for that I'll close the form on Monday rather than Sunday so you have until Monday August 25th to enter the contest.

And entering the contest couldn't be easier. The hard part is writing a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's rather creepy image. Once you've finished the story make sure to give it a re-read and correct any mistakes and then submit it through the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/august-short-fiction-contest.html

I'll post the winning stories by the end of the month and the three winners will each receive an Amazon gift card or PayPal prize. For those of you with blogs or websites this is a great way to add new content although you can't post your story until the winning stories have been posted.

If you haven't read the winning stories from July's contest yet then you can read them all here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/july-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

There are three fantastic stories for you to enjoy there!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

September's short fiction contest has now started. This month I've moved away from scary faces and decided to use a scary book instead! Your story doesn't have to be scary though - it just needs to be 500 words or less and inspired by this month's picture.

Entry to the contest remains free and you could win one of three Amazon gift card or PayPal prizes. So get writing and enter your story via the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/september-short-fiction-contest.html

Feel free to share the link with anyone you think would be interested!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners for August's short fiction contest have been announced:

First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to John Boden for 'The Going Rate'
Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Kath Middleton for 'Dead End'
Third Prize of a £10 Amazon pr PayPal prize goes to Matt Porter for 'Friend or Foe'

Congratulations to the winners and you can read the winning stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/august-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

Please help showcase these deserving winners by sharing the link wherever you can!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There are only two weeks left to enter September's short fiction contest - so it's time to get those entries in! The rules are simple. Write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image of an old tome. The story can be of any genre it just has to relate to the image in some way. Once you have written the story you submit it through the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/september-short-fiction-contest.html

The winning story will receive a £50 prize as either an Amazon gift card or PayPal payment. There are also prizes for second and third place.

If you haven't read August's fantastic winners then you need to go to the winner's page immediately and enjoy the three amazing stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/august-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## AlexBrantham (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the prompt - I managed to get mine written before the deadline this time!  Looking forward to seeing the results...


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Excellent - thanks for entering!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This week is your last chance to enter September's short fiction contest, so if you haven't entered yet then you had best get writing! This month's inspiration comes in the form of an ancient looking tome. What secrets does it contain? Well that's up to your story.

It's easy to enter the contest. You first need to write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. You can then submit the story through the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/september-short-fiction-contest.html

Before the end of the month I will pick three winning stories. The winning story will win a £50 Amazon or Paypal prize. There are prizes for second and third place as well.

If you haven't read August's winning stories then you can read them here. There are three great stories for you to enjoy.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/august-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

October's Short Fiction Contest on The Cult of Me blog has started.

As October is the month of Halloween I decided that something suitably sinister is in order - although I could be accused of doing that every month! Although this doll has an element of cute about it I'm sure you would agree.

As always the stories can be of any genre. They just have to be inspired by this month's image and no more than 500 words.

Entry to the contest remains free and there are prizes for the three winners.

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Thirds prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/october-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners of September's short fiction contest have been announced:

First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to David Turnball for 'The Book of Remembrance'
Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Kath Middleton for 'Arbow's Notebook'
Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Chad Lutzke for 'The Damned Thing'

Congratulations to the winners - you can read their superb stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/september-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We're entering the final week of October's short fiction contest so if you haven't entered yet then you had better get writing! It's easy to enter - write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. Then submit your story through the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/october-short-fiction-contest.html

The winning story will win a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize and there are prizes for the second and third place winners as well.

If you've not read the winning stories from September's short fiction contest then you're missing out on a treat! You'll find those stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/september-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

November's short fiction contest has started. This month I've picked a somewhat classical image of the Tower of Babel and I'm looking forward to reading where that image leads in your stories.

It's easy to enter. Write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's image and submit it via the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/november-short-fiction-contest.html

The three winning stories will all win PayPal or Amazon prizes:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Thirds prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

I will announce October's winners next weekend.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners for October's short fiction contest have been announced:

First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Jaime Villarreal for his story 'Share'
Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to A. W. Hendry for the story 'Dolly Doll'
Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Nathanael Munn for his story 'The Soul Snatcher'

Congratulations to the winners and you can read the winning stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/october-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only two week's left in which to enter November's short fiction contest. This week's image of the Tower of Babel is proving a challenge, but I'm sure that many will rise to the challenge! Remember that the story can be from any genre, I'm more interested in a good tale rather than which marketing slot it fits in.

It's easy to enter and I don't charge an entry fee. The winning story will win a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize. To enter write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's picture. Then submit it through the the form provided on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/november-short-fiction-contest.html

If you haven't read the winning stories from October's short fiction contest then you'll find them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/october-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week of November's short fiction contest so if you haven't submitted your entry yet then now is the time to do so. To enter write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. It can be of any genre as long is relates to this month's picture of The Tower of Babel.

You then submit your story through the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/november-short-fiction-contest.html

If you haven't read the winners from October's contest then you're missing out on three great stories. You can read them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/october-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

December's short fiction contest has started and this month's image features three rather familiar characters.

Entry to the contest remains free and there are Amazon or PayPal prizes for the three winning stories. Find out more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/december-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## Peter Spenser (Jan 26, 2012)

@TechnoHippy

On your website you said: *The judges decision is final.*

It's: _*The judge's decision is final.*_

If we have to write well to win, you have to write well to judge.

Fair enough?


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Typo fixed - thanks.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners of November's Short Fiction Contest have been chosen. The image of the Tower of Babel proved to be a challenging one from the number of entries. That made the task of selecting the winners only marginally easier as the standard of the submitted stories remained high. There was also a decent variation on the original story about the tower, so I enjoyed reading through the stories.

Before announcing the winners I'd like to thank everyone who submitted. I'd also like to thank everyone who supports the contest by reading the stories and sharing the links. Please continue to do so!

And now for the winners:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to D. Morgan Ballmer for his story 'More than Dust'

- Second prize of a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to Nav Logan for his story 'Babel's Tower'

- Third Prize of a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to Samson Stormcrow Hayes for his story 'Babel On'

Congratulations to the winners and here are their stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/november-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only two weeks left to enter December's short fiction contest. So if you haven't entered yet then it's time to get those creative juices flowing! The rules are simple - write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. You then submit the story through the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/december-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and the winning story will received a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize. There are prizes for second and third place as well.

The winners from November's competition have been announced and you can read the the stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/november-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We're entering the final week for December's Short Fiction Contest so if you haven't entered yet then now is the time to do so! This month we have a bit of a fairy tale theme with the Hansel and Gretel silhouette which has already inspired some great entries. To enter you just need to write a story of no more than 500 words and submit it through the form provided on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/december-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and the winning story will receive a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize. There are prizes for the second and third place winners as well.

The monthly contest isn't just for writers, readers get a treat to - in the form of some excellent stories. Check out last month's winners to see what I mean:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/november-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

January's short fiction contest has started and I have picked something spooky and seasonal - I hope it inspires you!

There's no entry fee and you could win a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize. To enter write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image and submit it through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/january-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners of December's Short Fiction Contest have been announced:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Stuart Ayris for his story 'Under the White'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to John Moralee for his story 'A Hunter's Tale'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Andrew K Lawston for his story 'Hansel and Grendel'

Congratulations to the winners and you can enjoy their excellent stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/december-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

February's Short Fiction Contest has started. And this month's image of dancing dolls is both beautiful and more than a little creepy. It's free to enter the contest and you could win a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize.

All the rules and the form to submit your entry of no more than 500 words can be found on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/february-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winning stories from January's Short Fiction Contest have been chosen and we have three cracking reads!

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Paul R Hardy for his story 'Edmond Halley: Moonhunter'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Randy D Rubin for his story 'The Bone Frigate'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Matthew M Bartlett for his story 'The Birth'

Congratulations to the winners! You can read their entries here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/january-short-fiction-contest-wnners.html


----------



## Paul Hardy (Mar 11, 2011)

TechnoHippy said:


> The winning stories from January's Short Fiction Contest have been chosen and we have three cracking reads!
> 
> - First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Paul R Hardy for his story 'Edmond Halley: Moonhunter'
> - Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Randy D Rubin for his story 'The Bone Frigate'
> ...


And cracking reads they are too! I'm kinda envious of the third place story - I wish I'd thought of that idea. Not giving up first place, though 

So go and read them!

(but don't go to my website right at the moment. Malware has overrun me! Will fix as soon as I can...)

Many thanks to Michael Brookes for running this thing. And for keeping on running this thing for, what is it, a year and a half now? One of the Writers' Cafe's little gems that ought to be shouted about more. Go and buy his books!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only two weeks left to enter February's Short Fiction Contest, so if you haven't submitted your story yet then it's time to get writing! To enter all you have to do is write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. You can then submit your entry through the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/february-short-fiction-contest.html

It's free to enter and the winning story receives a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize. There's £20 and £10 prizes for second and third place as well.

For me the best part of the contest is picking the winners and I'm always amazed at the quality of the entries. You can see what I mean by reading the winning stories from January's contest:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/january-short-fiction-contest-wnners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week of February's Short Fiction Contest, so if you haven't entered yet then you best get started as you only have a few days left! This month's mysterious (and a little creepy) picture of Hanoi water puppets has already inspired some interesting tales.

It's free to enter the contest and the winning story will win a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize. There's prizes for second and third place as well. To enter you need to write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's image. You then submit it through the form on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/february-short-fiction-contest.html

If you haven't read last month's winners yet then you really should. Check them out here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/january-short-fiction-contest-wnners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

March's Short Fiction Contest has started and this month we have a wonderful picture from Radoslaw Walachnia. You can enter your story of now more than 500 words based on this month's image from the contest page link below:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/march-short-fiction-contest.html

The winning story will win a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize and there are prizes for second and third places.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners for February's Short Fiction Contest have been announced:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Matt Porter for his story 'Dead of Night'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Nav Logan for his story 'The Puppeteer'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to John Moralee for his story 'The Ones Left Behind'

Congratulations to the winners and here are their stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/february-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

You can win a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize by entering March's Short Fiction Contest. It's free and easy to enter - simply write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. You can then submit it through the form provided on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/march-short-fiction-contest.html

If you're looking for great stories to read then you should check out the winners from February's contest - as a certain Tiger would say "They're great!":

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/february-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week to enter March's Short Fiction Contest.so if you haven't entered yet then you're running out of time! It's easy to enter, all you have to do is write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's image of a rather frightened looking robot painted by the talented Radoslaw Walachnia.

There have been some excellent entries so far and I'm looking forward to reading more. There's no entry fee and the winning story will win a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize. There are prizes for second and third places as well. You can enter your story through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/march-short-fiction-contest.html

Each month I receive many well written entries and it's a tough task picking just three winners. You can see what I mean by reading the three winners from last month's contest here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/february-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

April's Short Fiction Contest has started over on my The Cult of Me blog and this month's image is a rather intriguing image of a puppet - yes I know I use puppets a lot!

You have until April 19th to enter a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image and there's no entry fee. The winning story will receive a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/april-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners for March's Short Fiction Contest have been announced.

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Samson Stormcrow Hayes for his story 'One of our Deathbots is Missing'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to James Sauger for his story 'Night in the Tunnel'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Christopher Odette for his story 'Curious Curiosity'

Congratulations to the winners and you can enjoy their stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/march-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only two week's left to enter April's Short Fiction Contest, so if you haven't written your story yet then you need to get cracking! This month's image is a rather startling (and let's face it, a bit sinister) picture of a finely carved puppet. It is a bit of a theme in this contest, but there's already a wealth of stories inspired by this image, but still time to add yours.

To enter the competition you first need to write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. You then submit it via the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/april-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and the winning story will receive a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize. There are prizes for second and third place as well.

If you haven't read the winning stories from March's contest yet then you will find them all here and they are an excellent read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/march-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

As we've entered the final week of April's Short Fiction Contest time is running out to get your entries in. If you've not entered before then the rules are simple. First you write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's picture. You then subit the story via the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/april-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and the winning story will receive a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize. There are prizes for the second and third place winners.

If you enjoy reading short ficion then you should check out last month's winning stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/march-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

May's Short Fiction Contest has now started and we have a musical theme this week with a remarkable image of a black violin. There's no entry fee and the following prizes are available:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

To enter write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's image and submit it via the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/may-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winning stories from April's Short Fiction Contest have been announced:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Michael Gunter's story 'Let Me Out'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Jon Jefferson's story 'Splinters of a Wooden Heart'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Jillian Bost's 'Virtue Rewarded'

Congratulations to the winners and here are their stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/april-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks to internet woes at home (all resolved now thankfully!) I've not been able to post any reminders for May's Short Fiction Contest - my apologies for that. On the plus side there's still a week left to enter, so if you haven't enetered yet then you have time to do so. This month's imagine has already inspired some interesting stories and I'm looking forward to picking the winning stories.

If you've not entered yet then it's easy to do so. First you write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's rather fine image of a black violin. You can then submit the story through the form provided on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/may-short-fiction-contest.html

There's a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize for the winning story and prizes for second and third place as well.

If you've not read April's winning stories yet then you should check them out. You can read them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/april-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

June's Short Fiction Contest has now started and I wonder what lies behind that rather wonderful door...

As always the stories can be of any genre. They just have to be inspired by this month's image and no more than 500 words.

Entry to the contest remains free and there are prizes for the three winners:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

Enter the contest here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/june-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pleased to announce the winners of May's Short Fiction Contest:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Sheila Deeth for her story 'My Brother's Keeper'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Nav Logan for his story "The Midnight Serenade'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Lauren M. Gunter for her story 'Unfinished Symphony'

Confratulations to the winners and you can read their stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/may-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

June's Short Fiction Contest is in full swing and if you haven't enetered yet then it's time to get those fingers tapping on the keyboard! There's already some surprises lurking behind the door in this month's image and you can add your own. It's easy to enter - write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. It can be of any genre and unlike many similar competitions there's no entry fee.

Submit your story through the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/june-short-fiction-contest.html

The winning story will receive a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize and there's prizes for second and third place winners too.

If you've not read the winning stories from May's contest yet then you can read them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/may-short-fiction-contest-winners.html

And make sure to share them with your friends!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I wasn't around for the January contest.










*December 31, 1866*

_94th day._ The charting of the southern sea is going well, our maps will become standard for the ships passing to the Pacific on this route. I am proud of the crew, we have pulled through the rough seas and have now found calm seas. A sea calmer than I have ever seen. I have full confidence that we shall arrive in Portsmouth ahead of schedule.

*January 2, 1867*

_*96th day*_. We fired cannons into the empty seas to celebrate the New Year. I passed around some of the last libations in the stores to the crew, solemn in the contemplation of this happy day. I note that tears and singing of sad melodies could be heard for hours after the end of daylight.

*January 3, 1876*

I gave the order to turn about and make haste for home. The men worked hard as they looked forward to seeing England again!

*January 4, 1867*

_98th day at sea_. 98 days ago we left London and it was just a few weeks ago we reached the southern region we are commanded to chart to find a new path to the Pacific. At first the sea was much too rough to consider for routine traffic but the farther south we went I can attest that things did improve. Where we are now the sea is calm,nary a movement has been spotted on the surface for well over a week.

One of the crew seems to have lost his mind during the night and jumped overboard. He was screaming about walking to Tierra del Fuego and how the rest of us were the ones that were mad. It is not an uncommon occurrence that long voyages can make some men crazy. Supplies are running low, morale is falling among the remaining crew, as cold weather is wont to cause.

*January 8, 1867*

_102nd day_. The Captain has fallen ill, I - Commander Laury, have taken charge of the ship for the meantime. Reading these logs is distressing, for I fear the Captain must have lost his mind weeks ago. We are surrounded by a desert of ice as far as the eye can see, the ship creaks and pops as it is slowly crushed by the force of the ice. Even firing cannons does not break up this ice. Half the crew have frozen to death, many more are frostbitten in their hands and feet, missing fingers and toes.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Good story!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

thanks


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, I'll put it on my blog!

and link to your contest


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week of June's Short Fiction Contest. This month's image of an amazing door has already inspired some wonderful stories. What do you think might be behind such a door? If you know then write a story of no more than 500 words and submit your story through the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/june-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and the winning story will receive a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize. There are prizes for second and third place winners too.

The contest attracts excellent stories each month and if you haven't read the winning stories from May's competition yet then you can rea them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/may-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I am not trying to bias you or anything but the other day BookhippoUK sent me a contest thing to vote on the best ebooks of 2014, and I definitely made a couple of votes for _Sun Dragon_. Including best cover, BTW. I'm still not sure why they would wait so long to do an award thing.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Good choice


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

TechnoHippy said:


> Good choice


It was on the list of nominees


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

July's Short Fiction Contest has started and this month we have another mystery to solve - just what is the girl seeing in the looking glass?

To enter write a story of no more than 500 words and enter it via the form on the page linked below. There's no entry fee and there are prizes for the winning stories:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/july-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I got one in now.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners of June's Short Fiction Contest have been announced:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Nav Logan for his story 'The Gatekeeper'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to David J Wing for his story 'The Thinker'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to G E Smith for the story 'Living Exhibit'

Congratulations to the winners and here are their stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/july-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

bummer


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I didn't keep a copy of my entry, I wonder if you still have them. I would like to put it on my blog.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Sure - I'll message it to you.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

TechnoHippy said:


> Sure - I'll message it to you.


Am I allowed to use the image on my blog.. who would I need to ask.


----------



## JustRoman (Jun 15, 2015)

I also sumbited it was a delight to write a quick 500 words.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I posted the epic fail loser story of mine here:

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/short-story-embassy.html


----------



## Gibson Morales (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. I will probably give the contest a shot.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

geronl said:


> Am I allowed to use the image on my blog.. who would I need to ask.


Yes, just make sure to include the attribution - it's in the small text below the image on the blog post.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

JustRoman said:


> I also sumbited it was a delight to write a quick 500 words.


Thanks!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Gibson Morales said:


> Thanks for posting this. I will probably give the contest a shot.


I'll look forward to your entry.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There are only two weeks left to enter July's Short Fiction Contest. We have an Alice in Wonderland theme for this month's competition and there's already some imaginative tales of what the girl sees in the mirror. What do you think she sees? Why is she looking? If you know, or have another story that fits the picture then write it in no more than 500 words and submit it through the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/july-short-fiction-contest.html

The closing date is July 26th and the winning story will win a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize. There are prizes for second and third places too.

If you haven't read the winning stories from June's contest yet then you will find them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/july-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I never win anything but I am always happy to enter.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for entering


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

What do you think the girl sees in the mirror? Why is she staring into the looking glass? If you have a story to tell us about this month's image then this is the last week to submit it for this month's short fiction contest. The story must be no longer than 500 words and can be of any genre. There's no entry fee and the winning story will receive a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize. There are prizes for second and third place winners too.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/july-short-fiction-contest.html

If you've not read the winning stories from June's contest yet then you can read them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/july-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

August's Short Fiction Contest has started and this month I've chosen a sinister altar. Your entry must be no more than 500 words and there is no entry fee. There are prizes for the three top entries:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

Entries must be submitted by August 21st 2015:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/august-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners for July's Short Fiction Contest have been announced:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to David H Fears for his story 'The Pig'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Jonathan Hill for his story 'The Mirror'
- Third prize of a £10 Amaon or PayPal prize goes to Allen Stroud for his story 'Looking'

Congratulations to the winners and here are their stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/july-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

congrats to the winners.

Now I want to see if I made a copy of my loser story and put it on the blog.

I assume that pic is public domain? maybe?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I really need to start making copies... *sigh*


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

What was the name of your story?

The image is public domain, you should credit John Tenniel .


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I'm not even sure I remember.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2015)

TechnoHippy said:


> The winners for July's Short Fiction Contest have been announced:
> 
> - First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to David H Fears for his story 'The Pig'
> - Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Jonathan Hill for his story 'The Mirror'
> ...


Hey! Wasn't that first place winner banned from this site? Whimsical and droll. Very.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only two weeks left to enter August's Short Fiction Contest, so if you haven't entered your story yet then now is the time to do so. It's easy to enter, first write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's image of a satanic altar. You then submit the story through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/august-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and there are prizes for the three winning stories:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

If you've not read the winnings stories from July's contest yet then you will find them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/july-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week of August's Short Fiction Contest and this month's image has already attracted some excellent entries. However there is still time for more! So if you haven't entered yet then this is your last opportunity to do so.

All entries must be in by the end of play August 23rd and there's no entry fee. The story should be submitted through the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/august-short-fiction-contest.html

There is a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize for the winning story and prizes for second and third stories as well.

If you haven't read the winning stories from July's Short Fiction Contest then you really should as they are a cracking read. You can read them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/july-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

September's Short Fiction Contest has started and this month's image is painted by the talented Luciana Nedelea. Your challenge is to write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's image.

As always it is free to enter and the following prizes are available:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

Entries must be submitted by September 20th and you can enter through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/september-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

entered


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pleased to announce the winners of September's Short Fiction Contest:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to John Moralee for his story 'Appy Endings'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Diane Arnelle for her story 'Paulie's Mom'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Lee Hodgson for his story 'The Devil's Barber'

Congratulations to the winners and you can read their stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/august-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Entered cult of me short fiction contest.

Robert Eggleton

Rarity from the Hollow

http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B007JDI508


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Robert!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you entered September's Short Fiction Contest yet?

We're now two weeks into the competition Luciana Nedelea's spooky image has already inspired some excellent stories. What do you think the figure in the painting is doing? Tell me your answer in a story of no more than 500 words and submit it through the form on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/september-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and there are the following prizes to be won

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
If you haven't read the winning stories from August's contest then you'll find them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/august-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week for September's Short Fiction Contest, so if you have entered your story yet then now is the time to do so! To enter you simply write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image painted by the talented Luciana Nedelea and submit it through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/september-short-fiction-contest.html

There is no entry fee and the following prizes are available:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

If you haven't read the winning stories from August's contest yet then you will find them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/august-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Luciana Nedelea - Artworks 's awesome picture inspired some wonderful stories for September's Short Fiction Contest and the winners have now been announced:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to R. Judas Brown for his poem 'Mary, Mary'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Pete Fisher for his story 'The Last Child of Eden'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to David J Wing for his story 'Entrenched'

Congratulations to the winners and here are their stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/september-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

October's Short Fiction Contest is well under way and there's only two weeks left to enter if you haven't already done so. This month's image features an unusual visitation which has already sparked some interesting stories. |What do you think has the men so surprised?

To enter write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's picture and submit it through the form on the competition page linked below. There's no entry fee and there's a £50 PayPal or Amazon prize for the winner, with prizes for second and third place stories as well.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/october-short-fiction-contest.html

If you haven't read the winning stories from September's contest yet then you will find them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/september-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I entered.

I think it's pretty good. Kind of subtle.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Where has the month gone? We're into the final week for October's Short Fiction Contest already, so if you haven't entered yet then now is the time to do so! This month's image features four bemused gentlemen and an unusual visitation. What do you think is going on there? If you think you know then write a story of no more than 500 words and submit it through the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/october-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and the following prizes are available:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

If you enjoy reading short fiction then make sure to read the winning stories from September's contest. There's three cracking stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/september-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

November's Short Fiction Contest has started and we have a bit of a steampunk theme for this month's image. The enigma of what the device does that attracted me, so what do you think the machine does?

There's no entry fee for the competition and the following prizes are available:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

Your story should be no more than 500 words and should be submitted via the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/november-short-fiction-contest.html

The winners for October's contest will be announced next weekend.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Picking the winner's for October's Short Fiction Contest proved to be a tricky task. The image inspired some diverse and wonderful stories and I think you'll enjoy the three stories I've selected. Thanks to everyone who submitted their stories - I enjoyed reading them all! Thanks also to everyone who shares the links to these contests, please continue to do so, these writers deserve their stories to be shared.

And here are the winners:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to Chad Lutzke for his story 'Tug 'o War'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to Tim Robson for his story 'The Earnest Discussion'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to Rose Thurlbeck for her story 'Games Night'

Congratulations to the winners and here are their stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/october-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Even though I don't win, I get good ideas from them, I think.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks - I wish I could afford to to have more prizes!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week of November's Short Fiction Contest - so if you haven't entered yet then now is the time to do so! The competition has already attracted some weird and wonderful uses for the device shown in this month's image. If you have an interesting idea of what it is for then write a story of no more than 500 words and submit it through the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/november-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and the following prizes are available:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

If you haven't read the winning stories from October's contest yet then you can do so here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/october-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

December's Short Fiction Contest has started and this month we have another piece of Luciana Nedelea 's amazing artwork. There's no entry fee and the following prizes are available:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

The story must be no more than 500 words and should be submitted through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/december-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

wow


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winners for November's Short Fiction Contest have been chosen:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to Tim Roberts for his story 'Lot 66'
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to Jon Jefferson for his story 'Dr. Killian's Portable Ray'
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize goes to John Moralee for his story 'The Translucidator'

Congratulations to the winners and a big thank you to everyone who entered and those who support this contest.

Here are those winning stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/november-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Congrats to them, whoever they are.

Do I need permission to repost that pic on my blog... my question mark button broke


----------



## WritersGonnaWrite (Nov 29, 2015)

Here it is... I was looking for this thread. The server crash deleted my bookmark. I'm going to enter a story


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

December's Short Fiction Contest is well under way and this month's image is a lovely image painted by the talented Luciana Nedelea. To win one of the three Amazon or PayPal prizes write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's picture and submit it through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/december-short-fiction-contest.html

Last month's contest winners have been announced and you can read their stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/november-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week of December's Short Fiction Contest, so if you haven't entered yet then now is the time to do so! It's easy to enter - simply write a story of no more than 500 words inspired by this month's amazing image painted by the talented Luciana Nedelea. Once you've written the story you can submit it through the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/december-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and you could win one of the following prizes:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

The winners from November's Short Fiction Contest have been announced and you can read their stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/november-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## Wayne Russell (Nov 7, 2015)

Entered. That was fun


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Okay, I entered.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

January's Short Fiction Contest has started and this month we have a classic Penny Dreadful cover as inspiration. To enter write a story of no more than 500 words and enter it through the submission form linked below.

Entry to the competition remains free and the following prizes are available:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/january-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

lol

These images you find... love them


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

That's half the fun of running these contests


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The winning stories for December's Short Fiction Contest have been announced:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Sheila Deeth for her story 'Chalice'.
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Nicola Ferguson for her story 'Black & Grey'.
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Andrew Dempsey for his story 'Firestarter'.

Congratulations to the winners and you can enjoy their stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/december-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

There's only two week's left to enter January's Short Fiction Contest and this month's Penny Dreadful cover has already inspired some delightful stories. If you haven't submitted your story yet, then now is the time to do so!

Entry to the contest remains free and the following prizes are available:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

You can submit your entry through the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/january-short-fiction-contest.html

If you haven't read the winning stories from December's contest yet the you're in for a treat. You can read them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/december-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## authorkcfinn (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for hosting this! I will definitely enter something


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Excellent


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week to take part in January's Short Fiction Contest, so if you haven't entered yet then you're running out of time! There's no entry fee and it's easy to enter. First write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image. Then enter it through the form provided on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/january-short-fiction-contest.html

Here are the winning stories from December's contest - if you've not read them yet then you really should!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/december-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

February's Short Fiction Contest has started and sees the return of the wonderfully talented Luciana Nedelea with an image from Paradise Lost - which for me is the greatest story ever told.

Your entry doesn't need to be Paradise Lost themed, it just needs to be inspired by the image and be no more than 500 words. There'd no entry fee and you could win one of the following prizes:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

The deadline is February 21st and you can enter your story here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/01/february-short-fiction-contest.html

"Of Man's first disobedience, and the fruit of that Forbidden Tree, whose mortal taste brought Death into the world [...]" - John Milton/Excerpt from Paradise Lost.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I haven't written much lately since losing a lot of stories. I don't even want to talk about it.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Harsh - is there no way to recover them?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

TechnoHippy said:


> Harsh - is there no way to recover them?


There does not seem to be. I am almost brave enough to try and un-compress by recovery drive...


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pleased to announce the winners of January's Short Fiction Contest:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to M. A. LaMothe for 'The Devil Wore Heels'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Leigh McQuuen for 'The Devil at the Gate'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Jay Michael Wright II for 'The Devil's Bad Day'

Congratulations to the winners and here are their stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/january-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week for February's Short Fiction contest and this month's image of Death by Luciana Nedelea has already attracted many excellent entries. But there's still time for more! To enter, simply write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's picture and submit it through the form provided here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/01/february-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and you could win one of the following prizes:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

If you've not read January's winners yet then you will find them here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/january-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

March's Short Fiction Contest has started and with February's being the most successful so far, let's see if we can make March's even bigger!

To enter write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image and submit it through the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/march-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and you could win one of the following prizes:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

The deadline for entries is March 20th.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Picking the winners for the Monthly Short Contest is never an easy process and this was even truer for February's winners. The contest attracted more entries than any previous month with over 120 submissions. Even with such a high number I was still impressed by the quality and variety for the entries - Luciana's amazing art inspired some excellent stories!

A big thanks to everyone who entered and also those who support the contest by reading and sharing - please continue to do so. I wish I could support more winners, but there has to be three and here they are:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to R.D. Piner for 'Life and Death'
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Annie Percik for 'The End of All Things'
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Hugh Clarke for 'Gelosia'

Congratulations to the winners and here are their stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/february-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the final week for March's Short Fiction Contest - so if you haven't enetered yet then now is the time to do so. To enter, write a story of no more than 500 words and then submit it through the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/march-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and you could win one of the following prizes:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

If you haven't read last month's winning stories yet then you're in for a treat - check them out here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/february-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I don't know what he is reading them

I could make something up


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Indeed - that's up to you 

Michael


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

April's Short Fiction Contest has started and this month's image is a little more light hearted than usual. Entry to the contest remains free and you could win one of these prizes:

First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

The story must be no more than 500 words and the deadline is 21st April 2016. You should submit your entry through the form on the contest page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/april-short-fiction-contest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted the winning stories from March's Short Fiction Contest:

- First prize of a £50 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to John Moralee for 'The Great Narrator'.
- Second prize of a £20 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Betty Rocksteady for 'You'.
- Third prize of a £10 Amazon or PayPal prize goes to Jonathan Hill for 'The Literary Magician'.

Congratulations to the winners and you can read their stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/march-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The deadline for April's Short Fiction contest is rapidly approaching, so if you haven't entered your story yet then now is the time to do so. The contest remains free to enter and you could win one of the following prizes:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

The deadline is April 24th and your story must be no more than 500 words and based on this month's image. You enter your story through the form provided here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/april-short-fiction-contest.html

If you haven't read the winning stories from last month's contest then you really should! You can read the stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/march-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We've entered the last week of April's Short Fiction Contest, so this is your last call to submit your entry if you haven't yet. The deadline is this coming Sunday, the 24th April. It's easy to enter, first write a story of no more than 500 words based on this month's image and then submit it through the form on the competition page here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/april-short-fiction-contest.html

There's no entry fee and you could win one of the following prizes:

- First prize is a £50 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Second prize is a £20 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize
- Third prize is a £10 Amazon gift card or PayPal prize

If you've not read the winning stories from March's contest yet then you will find them here, and they're a cracking read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/march-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

OK, I entered.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool


----------

